# Pendrive mp3 player



## hto (Sep 1, 2006)

Hola a todos, es un placer formar parte de vuestro foro, necesito una gran ayuda    me trajeron un pen drive reproductor de mp3 de 512 mbde marca SONEX, no reconoce la totalidad de tamaño, solamente 56 mb, otro problema es que la persona que me trajo quiso autualizar el firmware, pero lo hizo mal y ya no despliega las opciones de reproduccion, me gustaria saber si hay alguna opcion de restituir el firmware y la capacidad total del pen, desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## sir rodrigo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hola hto!!
desde cuando que la capacidad de almacenamiento cambio? o venia asi? bueno lo que puedes hacer aunque no siempre es bueno hacerlo con todos los reproductores de mp3 es darle un formateo rápido algo parecido a lo que se hace con los antiguos diskettes, como dices que tu mp3 tiene firmware el sistema de control no se verá involucrado yo tengo un mp3 y tambien tuve un problema con la capacidad, hice lo que te explique y no he tenido nigun problema, con respecto a lo de la actualizacion del firmware puedes entrar a la página del fabricante y posiblemente encuentres alguna ayuda, otra cosa ¿tu mp3 no venia con algun minidisk de instalación como herramientas de uso?


----------



## hto (Sep 4, 2006)

me trajeron asi ya, tengo el mini disk, pero al querer actualizar el firmware me dice, "dispositivo desconocido", lo formatee a bajo nivel tambien y no me reconocio el total, voy a ver que me dice el fabricante, muchas gracias por los consejos


----------



## hto (Sep 4, 2006)

Consegui arreglar parte del problema, me sirvio mucho esta web http://www.s1mp3.org/es/docs_deadrec.php?PHPSESSID=e20902ca6b8382b7a9365c6169a116ed#identify, lo que me falta es el firmware version 3.0.25, que no lo encuentro, si alquien sabe de donde conseguir le voy a agradecer muchisimo....


----------

